# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Calcolo Bonus Renzi, non erano 80 ?

## enaud1984

Buongiorno, 
nel corso del 2015 ho cambiato 3 aziende ed ho notato che il bonus Renzi era sempre diverso:  *Azienda A* fino al 15 giugno 2015 (Contratto a progetto)-> 
918 Credito art.1 DL 66/2014 2015 *74,09*  *Azienda B* dal 15 giugno al 15 Settembre(Contratto a tempo indeterminato, jobs act)-> 918 Credito art.1 DL 66/2014 2015 *72,52*  *Azienda C* dal 15 Settembre(Contratto a tempo indeterminato)->(cedolino di Settembre) 8258 CREDITO DL 66/14 EROGATO *42,08* 
Mi aiutate a capire come mai questa differenza? non si era detto che erano 80 euro in piu in busta paga? come mai sono 74 euro prima e ora addirittura 42 euro?? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Che erano 80 euro è scritto solo sui giornali. La legge dice che l'importo dipende dal reddito complessivo del contribuente, ecco perchè varia.

----------


## Grazia2109

come sempre si da retta ai giornali, alla tv e alle cavolate dei politici, ma non si legge mai la legge...
comunque va in base sia al reddito, sia ai giorni di lavoro/detrazione.

----------


## fabioopel

Vorrei capire,  il mio programma mi da la possibilità di calcolare le famose 80 euro sia sulla base dei giorni effettivi lavorati che mensilizzato,  com'è  più giusto il calcolo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vorrei capire,  il mio programma mi da la possibilità di calcolare le famose 80 euro sia sulla base dei giorni effettivi lavorati che mensilizzato,  com'è  più giusto il calcolo?

  È' funzione del reddito, solo di quello.

----------


## Fabxtreme7

Io che ho lavorato la scorsa estate, con un reddito basso (part time verticale a 24h settimanali), ho ricevuto il bonus nella sua totalità, ossia 81,53 euro per i mesi con 31 giorni, vale a dire la quota giornaliera di 2,63 euro moltiplicata per 31, mentre ad esempio per il mese di maggio, in cui il contratto è partito dal 30 maggio, ho ricevuto il bonus solo per due giorni, quindi 5,26 euro.
Molto probabilmente enaud1984 si è trovato nella fascia di reddito per cui ha diritto al bonus, ma non in misura totale.

----------


## enaud1984

no gudagno 22 mila euro lordi all'anno

----------


## Fabxtreme7

> no gudagno 22 mila euro lordi all'anno

  Per quanto riguarda l'azienda C, i conti sono esatti, visto che il contratto con tale azienda ha interessato 16 giorni di settembre e se fai la moltiplicazione 2,63 X 16 ti viene 42,08 euro.
Con l'azienda B dovresti avere ricevuto 4 buste paga (giu lug ago set) quindi quell'importo si dovrebbe riferire al mese di luglio oppure agosto, ma, rispetto al massimo, hai preso nove euro in meno.

----------


## enaud1984

ah grazie mille, non sapevo che si faceva in base al numero dei giorni :P

----------

